# 2015 Evanston Kid's Fishing Day



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The annual Kids Fishing Day in Evanston will be held Saturday, June 27th. A substantial number of pan-sized trout will be planted in the Evanston Ice Ponds for the event. All fishing equipment and bait will be provided for the youngsters. Kids 13 years old and younger do not need a fishing license. 14 year-olds and older will need a Wyoming fishing license. Fishing licenses will not be available at the event.

Anyone and everyone is welcome. Registration (free) is from 7:45 am to noon. Fishing will be from 8:00 am till 1 pm. Normally each year 325 to 375 kids register for the fun event and a good number of kids from Utah's Summit and Rich counties come down. One year over 700 children signed up and fished.

Hot dogs, chips and a soda will be provided for lunch. All participants can have their fish cleaned, filleted, and even cooked at the Ice Pond Pavilion. The ole Goob will be filleting and frying fish, as always.

One year a Rainbow weighing over 9 lbs was caught!!!

The Evanston Kid's Fishing Day is sponsored by the Upper Bear River Chapter of Trout Unlimited, the Uinta County Chapter of Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife, Cowboy Bass Federation, The Wyoming Game & Fish Department, Bridger Valley and Western Wyoming Beverage, Benedict's Market, and many others.










Always a big crowd:









The sponsors will weigh and clean any fish for the youngsters:









Free rods and reels (while supplies last):









Free bait and free Pepsi too:









The planters are usually nice size fish. Volunteers from the Wyoming Game & Fish Game & Fish gilled and gutted the fish for the youngsters:




















Get an early start to get the best spots. Noisy spinners or bait work the best.









See:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/82194-2014-evanston-kid-s-fishing-day-2.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/35272-kids-fishing-day-evanston.html
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/27969-9-25lb-rainbow-kids-fishing-day.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget; it's this Saturday.

Come on down!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Around 300 youngters registered for the Evanston Kid's Fishing Day today. There would have been more but the Little League had their baseball tournament this weekend. 

The weather and the fishing was hot:




Cowboy Bass weighed fish and the Game & Fish employees gilled and gutted using Cowboy Bass' cool tournament trailer:


The Game & Fish had a really informative, and interactive, booth on Aquatic Invasive Species (A.I.S.):


Some nice fish were caught, as always. The cutthroats had nice looking, and great tasting, orange flesh:


Any kids that wanted to eat fresh fish had their catch gilled, gutted, filleted and then fried:


The Evanston Kid's Fishing Day is sponsored by the Upper Bear River Chapter of Trout Unlimited, the Uinta County Chapter of Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife, Cowboy Bass Federation, the Wyoming Game & Fish Department, Benedicts' Market, Pepsi Cola and many many others.

It was a great time.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT Goob!


----------

